# Healer Mafia [D3]



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

The five citizens of Healburg go to sleep for the night, waiting for morning.

24 hours for night actions


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Healer Mafia [N0]*

The sun rises through the town. Rolecall takes place, but one is missing, Mai. The four look for Mai, and after 15 minutes, found her body in a ditch. One check the body, and it seems she wasnt even targeted for heal.

They get ready for today, knowing if they fail, its over.


*Mai is dead. Innocent*

24 Hours for Lynchings.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Healer Mafia [D1]*

Well that actually kind of makes sense, whether it was a healer clash or mafia kill.

Mai is probably (along with Flower Doll and myself) the most experienced player in the game.

I'd say the mafia knows what he/she is doing.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Healer Mafia [D1]*

Oh, and since there are so many healers in a 5 player game, *THERE ARE NO HEALER CLASHES*

if someone is healed multiple times, they will instead, stay as if it was one heal.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Healer Mafia [D1]*

*sigh*

There ends a boring day, and no one was lynched.

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Healer Mafia [D1]*

You guys are boring.

The 4 remain wake up to-wait, 4? of course, since Mai is out, it became 4, but it's still 4?They are all surprised.

*NO ONE DIED! 24 HOURS FOR LYNCHINGS*


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Healer Mafia [D2]*

F*ck you guys, it's night now.

SLEEP!

*24 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Healer Mafia [N2]*

You guys are freaking boring.

*No one died, 24 hours for lynchings.*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait.....

Two days have passed and only Chief Zackrai has posted.

Suddenly, Zapi, Glace, and Flower Doll collapse on the floor. Only Chief Zackrai remians standing. He examines himself and determines he's innocent.


*All-Doll is dead. Innocent.
Mod-Glace is dead. Innocent.
Killed-Zapi is dead. Mafia.

Chief Zackrai wins the game by a single post!

INNOCENTS WIN!*


----------



## Mai (Oct 3, 2011)

... Well. This isn't really a victory in any way, but at least my faction didn't lose?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 3, 2011)

... lolwut just happened


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 3, 2011)

All modkilled.

Innocents won just by a single post. =P


----------



## Zapi (Oct 3, 2011)

...I was mafia?
I honestly forgot.


----------

